

Summer vacation is evil - sonabinu
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/07/summer_learning_loss_summer_vacation_hurts_kids_in_school_and_is_especially.html

======
cafard
Wouldn't we close the achievement gap as effectively by jailing the affluent
parents as by jailing their kids? And the parents are grown-ups and expect to
suffer. The kids could be spared their illusions for a few more years.

I would prefer to define as evil the urge to take an institution that more or
less works sometimes, namely school, and make it an all-purpose institution
for child care and social amelioration. Am I in favor of summer school for
those who could use it? Sure. Am I in favor of summer school for all because
some need it? No.

